# Brigalow Cider Batch - What To Expect?



## mistylane (16/12/05)

Ok I'm into day 7 of a cheap Brigalow cider batch. Rehydrated the yeast with the nutrients and used 1kg brewing sugar + 100 grams white sugar (as an experiment).

Bubbled like all hell for the first 5 days - slowed down a lot last two days. Constant temp of around 22 degrees.

The (very breif) instructions state it should ferment for 10 to 14 days - I know the worth of leaving normal beer kits in the primary for a week after the SG stabilises (helps in reducing the yeast taste and clears up a little better) but in the same true for cider???


----------



## johnno (16/12/05)

I made one of these when I first started brewing.
It came up ok for what it is.
One thing I noticed was that after about 6 months it went very dry, almost like a champagne. Maybe its the yeast they use.
I dont have my notes with me and cannot remember if I transfered to secondary.
It did ferment out well. Down to about 1008 from memory.

OK to drink quickly. But the longer you leave it the drier it becomes.

johnno


----------



## agro (16/12/05)

I have on in secondary. In primary it will *stink* - lots of sulphur. This cleaned up in seconday and the juice has clarified nicely. I will be bottling next week.

One suggestion - the base cider doesn't seem to have a lot of flavour. I would suggest adding fruit in secondary to enhance this - account for additional fermentation time though. Crab Apples would probably work nicely (sour to offset the sweet).

My Brew Log contains all my notes for this brew. I suspect it will need 3-4 months to be drinkable.

Cheers
Jason.


----------



## mika (17/12/05)

Depends on what you want out of it, my was alcoholic syrup 
Used whits sugar, fermented quickly, but then was between 24-26C me thinks.
Drinkable within 3 weeks, I say it's the same after 6 months or more.
Definitely a summer drink.
If you're after the more "Strongbow" cider experience, would recommend "William Tell - Sweet" by the Sothern Brewing Company. I added ~2 litres of pear juice to the mix (on recommendation of the HBS) as he said, strong bow label says 10% pear juice.
Having said that, I'm not a fan of it, but the girl loves the stuff....... that lets me keep brewing


----------



## tangent (17/12/05)

if you see a little packet with the kit called saccharine, throw it away. worst thing you can add.


----------



## mika (18/12/05)

Thought I added both packs, but can't remember now, too many beers/brews since


----------



## mistylane (19/12/05)

Read your website Agro - same as mine (except for 100grms white sugar on top of coopers brew sugar, I rehydrated the yeast and got a heap of froth during the first 4 days in primary). It has cleared up considerably during days 7 to 10 (inverted carboy). 

Can't be stuffed taking an SQ - will probably bottle on Friday (14 day ferment). Extremely slow airlock activity. Still 22 degrees right through.


----------

